# 2016 Michigan get together Fattie contest at the way out ranch. (Fowlerville Michigan)  July 23rd



## handymanstan

*Hey everyone it that time of year again.  Scott @hillbillyrkstr is going to host the fattie contest get together this year. *

*Everyone is welcome to join in.  There will be a lot of local talent there and I hope to see some SMF members come and represent the forum.*

*If you are interested please PM @handymanstan or @hillbillyrkstr  for directions.*

*We will smoke all the fatties together with the same smoke flavor so all will be equal. *

*We will make some sides as always and probably some abts as well. But people can and should bring some sides if they can.*

*BOYB   We will have chairs and tables and dinnerware.  *

*This as all parties at rockstars will last late into the night with a big fire and too much drinking.  If you want to spend the night there is plenty of room to camp or you can crash in the pole barn.*

*Fattie Contest Rules:*

*1. All fatties must use 1 pound of ground meat for your fattie roll. No more, no less.*

*2. All fatties must be wrapped in some sort of bacon. Turkey, beef, Canadian, etc...*

*3. You can present your fattie on the plate however you want. If you have a sauce you want to use on the side put it on the plate. Keep in mind Appearance will be judged.*

*4. Fattie turn in time is 2:30pm on July 23rd. Then all fatties will be smoked together. Judging will be around 5:30-6:30pm.*

*This is what we have for now. More might be added later. *

*I hope to see some old friends and some new faces this year. *

*Stan*


----------



## craigdchang

I was bummed that I missed last years get together. Can we bring other stuff to smoke? I was thinking I would bring some Texas style hot links as well as a hawaiian fattie. Will there room in someones smoker?


----------



## handymanstan

*I have received a few PMs from members showing interest in the fatty contest.*

*@NelsonSmoker   ,  @Smokin-Q, @fpmich ,  @RobbQ,   @616BBQandFAB , and  @antrocks22*

*I hope all can make it and will post to this post instead of the 2015 post.*

*The regulars that should be there are @hillbillyrkstr , @kingfishcam , @Humdinger and myself. *

*Stan*


----------



## humdinger

Looking forward to it. I plan on bringing some smoked appetizers to share.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

That would be great Stan! Hope they all show up and enter a fattie! Would be great to push 25 fatties this year.


----------



## 616bbqandfab

Yeah sounds like a great time. I will do a side dish also and can plan on my wife and I each making a fattie and a buddy of mine making one also.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

That's awesome 616! 3 more fattie contestants!


----------



## kingfishcam

25 would be a tough judging process.  Hope they come hungry!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

2 sets of judges this year with the top 2 fatties from each judging panel moving on to the finals where all the judges vote on the final 4. Been going over this with Greg and were thinking this is the way to do it cam. Any other suggestions?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Where are all these new people at Stan? We're Just a few months away from the 4th fattie contest!


----------



## humdinger

hillbillyrkstr said:


> 2 sets of judges this year with the top 2 fatties from each judging panel moving on to the finals where all the judges vote on the final 4. Been going over this with Greg and were thinking this is the way to do it cam. Any other suggestions?


I like the "final four" concept. Can't think of any other improvements at this time. Is there a "dinner" planned, or will we just graze throughout the day as food comes off the smokers?


hillbillyrkstr said:


> Where are all these new people at Stan? We're Just a few months away from the 4th fattie contest!


 I think once this warm weather final hits this weekend, the MI smokers will wake from their hibernation and start cookin!


----------



## antrocks22

Myself and a friend will be coming from Grand Rapids area for the first time. Looking forward to to.


Humdinger said:


> I like the "final four" concept. Can't think of any other improvements at this time. Is there a "dinner" planned, or will we just graze throughout the day as food comes off the smokers?
> 
> I think once this warm weather final hits this weekend, the MI smokers will wake from their hibernation and start cookin!


Humdinger, we don't hibernate, we just cobble together shelters to block the elements from the smoke!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Sounds good antrocks.


----------



## handymanstan

The party is growing.  Kurt the smoked apps sound good.  I will be bringing 2 pans of beans and a smoked snack..  Scott I too like the final four judging.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Kurt I'd like to say a dinner is "planned" but it never works that way. As food comes off the smokers we will eat. I'm going to do a pork butt, and some chicken quarters again. Maybe a brisket to depending on what anyone else is planning on smoking. I'm hoping to get 20 fatties this year.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Bought a 16 pound prime grade brisket yesterday for the fattie contest gentlemen. Last years turned out great and it was choice. Time to move up!


----------



## handymanstan

Thanks Scott.  Sounds good.  I will bring my gloves.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Yes sir Stan we will need those gloves! What do you think about another 26 hour pork butt Stan? Hahahahahaha!


----------



## b-one

Prime graded brisket!! I will be jealous,make sure to get plenty of pic's for us poor souls who cannot attend!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Just show up b-one! Your invited!


----------



## b-one

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Just show up b-one! Your invited!



I only wish I could,work won't allow for it.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

its a Saturday and its months away.....


----------



## b-one

Come on some of us get to work 6 or 7 days a week to make up for the slackers!:biggrin:
At least it's no longer winter so I can sleep in till the snow flies again.Thumbs Up


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Sorry your gonna miss it


----------



## kingfishcam

Should I be watching the roadsides for couches yet???   LOL


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Yes you should probably be watching for recliners and couches.....


----------



## robbq

Hello Stan, hillbilly. Hello all.

It's been a while. Hope everyone is doing well.

I will Mark down this date and try to hold it open.

Need to obtain my status as #1 back. A busy year so far at that for me. Work has dominated my time. I am planning to attend if all goes well. I would do another Friday overnighter to prep and chillax before the smoke rolls. I have invented a few new takes on some fatties. And An Awesome famous smoked mac and cheese, pictured with some chicken loli-pops. And sharpening my steak skills.

( pics for your viewing pleasure . Smell-a-vision not available )













Photo Collage Maker_Po7Xae.png



__ robbq
__ May 17, 2016





                                               













u56HKMq.jpeg



__ robbq
__ May 17, 2016


















Photo Collage Maker_Po7Xae.png



__ robbq
__ May 17, 2016





 look out peeps! lol

KIT

RobBQ


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Looks great Robb! Your welcome to camp out. The fattie contest has grown a lot larger than you remember it. I'm thinking we might get 20+ this year. Hope to see you July 23rd.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Well I had bday party last weekend and we q'd plenty of meat. Problem is I forgot to take pics of the after.... Happens when beers involved.













image.jpeg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ May 27, 2016






10 pounds chicken













image.jpeg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ May 27, 2016






Chicken on the trailer grill with farm picked asparagus (picked that day by Stan and myself).













image.jpeg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ May 27, 2016






18 pounds pork butt.













image.jpeg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ May 27, 2016






Point from a 17 pound prime brisket. Burnt ends came out great. 













image.jpeg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ May 27, 2016






The Wonder Dog taking in all the smoker smells after training in the back pond.

Unfortunately that's about all I have. Hopefully Stan or cam, or somebody else took a few pics of the finished products.

40th bday party was a warm up for the fattie contest. Get ready ladies and gentleman! It's gonna be here before you know it!


----------



## humdinger

Looks awesome Hillbilly. Sounds like a rockin time. Congrats on 40 years of BBQ and Bourbon!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Thanks dinger. It was a good night. Sorry I didn't have any after pics. Hopefully we take plenty in July.


----------



## humdinger

No problem. I'm looking forward to the July event. My wife is going to the "Faster Horses" concert at MIS the week before, so I may play that card and try to spend the night at the gathering. I want to check out one of these bon fires in person!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

I'll be at faster horses working for FPP all weekend. Tell her to come down to the vending area in the infield and buy some local product.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Your welcome to bring a tent or crash in the barn as well dinger


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Smoked 4 pork shoulders on the mes this weekend for my moms memorial. Put them on at 9am Friday morning. Two 10 pounders, a just over 9 pounder, and a just under 9 pounder.

 First 10 + pounder came off at 730 Saturday morning. The rest were still around 170 degrees. One of them finished up a few hours later but the other 10+ pounder and the just over 9 pounder didn't come off the smoker until around 4pm. 31 hours on the smoker and I pulled them both at 190!! 

Couldn't wait anymore. Bones pulled clean out and they were delicious. 

Igrill probe and thermapen both read the same temp in both of them. 

More practice before the fattie finals in July.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Fattie contest is just a few weeks away ladies and gentlemen. It'd be nice to get a final head count in the next week or so. Need to know how much food to start smoking the night before.


----------



## robbq

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Fattie contest is just a few weeks away ladies and gentlemen. It'd be nice to get a final head count in the next week or so. Need to know how much food to start smoking the night before.


Hello Rkstr. Hello All.

Attending is still in the plans . At least I think. It came as close as to us leaving for Vacation the next day! Whew!

Now if the work thing stays steady ( in which it has been out of control busy ) I still plan on a Friday evening stay. Not sure on bringing my smoker this year. But the fattie for sure.

So as the week of approaches , I will stay in touch.

Best regards to all.

RobBq


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

That's great to hear rob!

I just talked with Todd at a-maze-n smokers a few days ago and he's back as a sponsor and donating prizes again. And we have a new sponsor in Fowlerville Pork Producers (FPP). They are donating a prize pack as well. And I'm talking with a shirt guy to have a few shirts made up as we speak. It should be the best Fattie contest yet!


----------



## robbq

WOW! Cool!

all that for me!  lol  

Well I can help you as much as possible Fri night. And maybe some more beer from the brewery by me. I can as well easily make a plaque an laser etch it for the winner.

That would be cool.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

That would be awesome Robb!

We will be smoking brisket and pork the night before so all help Friday is welcome! I'll set up the projector and we can watch a movie on the barn that night.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Dinger &/or RobbQ I'm probably going to need one of you to man one of my barrel smoker on the 23rd. I'll have a lot going on so if one of your could smoke the quarters for me I'd appreciate it.

Also Stan I'm going to need your mes the night before the party. Thanks.


----------



## humdinger

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Dinger &/or RobbQ I'm probably going to need one of you to man one of my barrel smoker on the 23rd. I'll have a lot going on so if one of your could smoke the quarters for me I'd appreciate it.
> 
> Also Stan I'm going to need your mes the night before the party. Thanks.


No problem hillbilly. What time are you planning to start smoking the quarters? I plan to arrive around noon, but might be able to sneak in a little earlier. I can bring my big propane smoker too in case we need extra capacity.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Quarters shouldn't take to much time. Maybe a few hours. So we probably won't start smoking them until around 2. Thanks.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Alright it's Fattie week gentlemen! I just got back from vending at faster horses at MIS and now into Fattie mode! 

No idea what I'm making yet. 

Fattie turn in time is 3pm so we can smoke them all together and have them ready for the judges at 6pm.

We have some awesome prizes this year so good luck to all! Pm me with any questions or concerns. I hope to meet some more of the Michigan smokers group Saturday. Come on out and have a good time.


----------



## robbq

Humdinger said:


> No problem hillbilly. What time are you planning to start smoking the quarters? I plan to arrive around noon, but might be able to sneak in a little earlier. I can bring my big propane smoker too in case we need extra capacity.


I would love to lend a hand. I will keep you posted about time of arrival.

It will be est the 6 pm ish hour.

RobBq


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

6pm Friday or Saturday Robb? We need fatties in by 3pm Saturday so they can be smoked abs ready at 6pm.


----------



## robbq

That would be Friday evening. Then I can chillout or help ya with something if ya need it.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Perfect! Thanks Robb! We will have the projector out Friday night playing movies on the side of the barn.


----------



## robbq

Sweet.

are others spending Friday night as well?

I either will sleep in vehicle or a tent like I did at Cams.


----------



## robbq

Here is my Cell # Its easier than logging on for messages.

586-295-0295


----------



## handymanstan

We are getting close now.  Scott_ I am planing on bringing the tables and chairs tonight around 5-5:30.  Robbq any chance you are bringing onions.  I am feeling lots better and plan to participate and help with the party.  I will bring the Beans.  I can't wait to see everyone again._

_Stan_


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Glad to hear it Stan! You sounded pretty tired when I talked to you Saturday. I'll be home Stan.


----------



## robbq

HANDYMANSTAN said:


> We are getting close now.  Scott_ I am planing on bringing the tables and chairs tonight around 5-5:30.  Robbq any chance you are bringing onions.  I am feeling lots better and plan to participate and help with the party.  I will bring the Beans.  I can't wait to see everyone again._
> 
> _Stan_


Hello Stan!

Onions? as in The famous Bacon onion rings?

Yes. I could for my side dish. I have made another variation of them.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Those rings haven't been seen in Fowlerville in a few years Robb.


----------



## robbq

Lol.. then rings it is!


----------



## handymanstan

RobbQ said:


> Lol.. then rings it is!


You have made me a happy camper Robb.  Cold beer and bacon onion rings....What more could one want.


----------



## robbq

HANDYMANSTAN said:


> You have made me a happy camper Robb.  Cold beer and bacon onion rings....What more could one want.


Well I am glad to run a batch . And yes, what more? just good  camaraderie !


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Had a couple new People ask about entering fatties the past few days. All fatties are welcome.

I pulled out a 18 pound prime brisket and a 17 pound choice brisket yesterday. Gonna be brisket heavy Saturday!


----------



## humdinger

HANDYMANSTAN said:


> We are getting close now.  Scott_ I am planning on bringing the tables and chairs tonight around 5-5:30.  Robbq any chance you are bringing onions.  I am feeling lots better and plan to participate and help with the party.  I will bring the Beans.  I can't wait to see everyone again._
> 
> _Stan_


Glad to hear you are feeling better Stan. It wasn't going to be the same without you!

Scott, do you still need me to bring tables and chairs?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

i don't think we will need a lot of them dinger. If you want to bring some high tops you were talking about and your smoker that'd probably be enough. When are you coming by?

Also did your wife see us at faster horses? We ran a concession stand all weekend.


----------



## humdinger

I'll bring some high top tables. I'm planning on arriving between noon and 2. My wife has to run some errands in the morning and I never know what is going to happen with two little kids around. I'll get there as soon as I can. Dave might be coming along too.

I'll bring my smoked homemade mac and cheese too. What else do you think we need in terms of food/sides?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

sounds good dinger. Your Mac n cheese always goes over well. Any other sides you want to bring will be appreciated. I know we're making a pasta salad, regular salad, fruit salad, and ABTs.


----------



## humdinger

Wow! Sounds great. You guys are such great hosts.


----------



## handymanstan

Tomorrow is the day.   I made and smoked two pans of beans today. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






     We can reheat them in the oven or a smoker.          ( I think beans are always better the next day )   I also made a fatty for the contest. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I will bring two of my master forge smokers just in case.

My Buddy D-ron is going to be my designated driver and we will be there around noon.  Scott did you get extra beer cause I am drinking tomorrow. LOL

See you all tomorrow!!


----------



## b-one

Hope you guys stay hydrated it's going to be sticky out! Hoping to see some pics of all the fun!!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

pork butts are at about 175 degrees, both briskets have been for about 4 hours. RobbQ, my wife, and I just pre made 60 abts and we will start a few more brisket points in the morning.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

image.jpeg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jul 23, 2016






The two packer briskets have been moved from the barrel to the new mes for the night.

The other mes still has the two pork butts in it and they are slowly climbing and rendering fat away. Sorry I forgot to take a pic of them.

Stan I'll have the wife buy another case of beer.


----------



## humdinger

Hey Scott PM me your cell number. Thanks.


----------



## kingfishcam

20160723_203437.jpg



__ kingfishcam
__ Jul 23, 2016


----------



## handymanstan

The party was a huge success.  I believe we had 20 fatties entered. 


kingfishcam said:


> 20160723_203437.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ kingfishcam
> __ Jul 23, 2016


This is Farmer Scott the winner .  













P1010080.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016






The second place winner Dan













P1010094.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016






Third place  Greg and Marcy













P1010035.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016






One huge fatty













P1010024.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016






Fatty's in the traeger  Mine is in front













P1010025.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016






 More fatty's in the other traeger













P1010026.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016






The rest of the fatty's were in Humdingers smoker in the rear of this pic.













P1010027.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016


















P1010028.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016


















P1010029.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016


















P1010030.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016


















P1010031.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016


















P1010032.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016


















P1010033.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016






Fatty's going in Humdingers smoker













P1010034.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016






The monster fatty













P1010055.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016






Robbqs onion rings  Man were they good.













P1010036.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016






Humdingers Mac and Cheese













P1010038.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016






Burnt ends 













P1010039.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016






Abts













P1010040.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016


















P1010041.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016


















P1010042.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016






The rings cooking













P1010043.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016






Had a slip and slide for the KIds













P1010049.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016






last years check













P1010050.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016






this years check  for farmer Scott













P1010052.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016


















P1010053.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016


















P1010054.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016


















P1010019.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016






RobbQ













P1010018.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016






Hillbilly's  two smokers The one on the right is brand new.













P1010057.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016


















P1010115.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016






Getting the fire going.













P1010058.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016


















P1010059.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016






Boxing up fatty's













P1010060.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016


















P1010061.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016


















P1010062.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016


















P1010063.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016


















P1010064.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016


















P1010065.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016


















P1010066.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016


















P1010067.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016


















P1010068.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016


















P1010069.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016


















P1010070.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016


















P1010071.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016






Boxed up waiting on the judges.













P1010072.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016


















P1010073.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016






Hillbilly's  entree













P1010075.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016


















P1010076.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016


















P1010078.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016






Our sponsors













P1010081.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016






Foods on













P1010082.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016






Pulled pork













P1010083.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016






Brisket













P1010084.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016






My beans













P1010085.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016






Salads on the ice table.













P1010086.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016


















P1010087.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016


















P1010088.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016






Grilled chicken













P1010089.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016






Farmer scott













P1010091.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016






Dron













P1010092.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016






We had campers.













P1010095.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016


















P1010096.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016


















P1010097.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016






The Fowlerville Pork Producers were a sponsor and a big part of this party.  Thanks guys.













P1010098.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016


















P1010099.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016






The judges













P1010100.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016


















P1010101.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016


















P1010102.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016


















P1010104.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016


















P1010109.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016






kingfishcan and Robb













P1010110.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016


















P1010112.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016


















P1010114.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Jul 24, 2016






And thats all the pics I took  Hope everyone enjoys.

Stan


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Thank you Todd and a-maze-n smokers for your donation once again.

Thank you Fowlerville pork producers for your donations and help.

Thank you RobbQ for camping out and helping for two straight days.

Thank you Stan for all your help Saturday and for taking all these pics.

Thank you humdinger for all your help and for bringing tables and your smoker.

It was a good day. Record setting 20 Fattie entries. Thank you to all who participated. 

I was up until 6am drinking beer. I'm hungover so until next years Fowlerville Fattie contest I'm out!


----------



## b-one

Wow looks like a great time! Thanks for getting the pics up for those of us who couldn't attend! It must have been a hot one!!


----------



## robbq

To all members-
This event was absolutely fantastic. I'm not sure how much more fabulous it could ever grow to. But it can. Anyone thinking at all about attending a fattie event, for the members in this group, friends or visitors,  you must seriously consider it.  2 years ago I joined and attended the first annual through this forum not knowing anyone yet still I was able to camp out at Cam's house, help him smoke and attend a fabulous event every one here are some of the best people I could meet. Only to rekindle friendships this weekend was fantastic. Hillbilly you and your wife are fabulous and threw one heck of an event I thank you again and to all the people with their donations of food the great Smokin BBQ. And all or any type of help it turned out great. I wish I could make many many more of my bacon onion rings if they pleased people like that they are delicious. Thanks Stan for the pictures.

Scott's briskets after 4 hours 












20160723_004506.jpg



__ robbq
__ Jul 25, 2016






Stan carver!












20160723_140714.jpg



__ robbq
__ Jul 25, 2016






Dinger, DRon, Stan and myself enjoying chat and beer.

Some prep and final result of the Baco-pepper rings!













Photo Collage Maker_FFkhMo.png



__ robbq
__ Jul 25, 2016


















20160723_221015.jpg



__ robbq
__ Jul 25, 2016


----------



## humdinger

Excellent gathering @hillbillyrkstr. You and Crystal really worked hard all weekend to make it a success! It was my pleasure to help out and have such a good time with such great company. It was good to see @HANDYMANSTAN  and D Ron again. Also was great to see @kingfishcam  again! It was tough to leave that night with such an awesome fire going. @RobbQ  and I will have  to pull something together on the east side soon. In the meantime, here are a handful of pics that I took.













2016-07-23 16.57.39.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Jul 25, 2016






The Gals Chatting













2016-07-23 19.09.05.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Jul 25, 2016






Prepping for final entry!













2016-07-23 19.27.30.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Jul 25, 2016






Panorama of pick-up-truck-o-rama













2016-07-23 20.15.13.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Jul 25, 2016






Very eloquent victory speech













2016-07-23 21.16.20.jpg



__ humdinger
__ Jul 25, 2016






No, that's not a play on perspectives,.....the flames were really that high!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Nice panoramic shot dinger! Were you standing on top of the pallets for that one?


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

image.jpeg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jul 25, 2016






Finished the last two brisket points last night. Wish I had gotten them done on Saturday. Guess I'm burnt end heavy for a while.


----------



## kingfishcam

The 2016 Fatty event was a huge good time!  Great to see the east side crew again.  Sure did miss the onion rings and mac-n-cheese...

Thanks for posting the pics guys.  Hopefully this will inspire some more Michigan smokers to participate in the next gathering.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

image.jpeg



__ hillbillyrkstr
__ Jul 26, 2016






Friday nights showing of Deadpool at Wonder Dog Ranch Theater. Yes the barn door is the movie screen. RobbQ was loving it.


----------



## humdinger

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Nice panoramic shot dinger! Were you standing on top of the pallets for that one?


Yeah, I almost fell off trying to get down. Though that might have been the 6th beer I drank. Lol


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

DAMN! I'm sorry I missed that dinger! You should have camped out and had 6 more beers! Maybe next year. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## humdinger

Sounds like a plan. What's your weekends in the fall look like? Maybe Robb and I will host something small here on the eastside.

Hey @HANDYMANSTAN, what's the recipe for the beans you made last weekend? My wife is not particularly fond of baked beans, but when I brought home yours and served them for lunch last Sunday, she said they were the best beans she'd ever eaten....


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

My fall weekend plans consist of a whole lot of duck hunting. Might be able to squeeze something in.


----------



## handymanstan

Humdinger said:


> Sounds like a plan. What's your weekends in the fall look like? Maybe Robb and I will host something small here on the eastside.
> 
> Hey @HANDYMANSTAN, what's the recipe for the beans you made last weekend? My wife is not particularly fond of baked beans, but when I brought home yours and served them for lunch last Sunday, she said they were the best beans she'd ever eaten....


Each pan had 3 cans of beans one can crushed pineapple one pound bacon.  1/2 sweet onion 1 bell pepper 1 TB garlic sweated in bacon grease. 1/2 cup brown sugar 1 cup BBQ sauce.  One pan had 10 red serrano peppers in it too.  Smoked for three hours,  IT about 175*


----------



## robbq

20160724_014807.jpg



__ robbq
__ Jul 29, 2016





This has to be the best phone hold while I sleep EVER!
JAMES IS THE MAN!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

I woke Jigg up out of that chair at 4am Robb! We went into the house and drank until 6am!


----------



## robbq

Wow!.. that was an all nighter for ya rkstar! But fun...


----------



## humdinger

hillbillyrkstr said:


> I woke Jigg up out of that chair at 4am Robb! We went into the house and drank until 6am!


Now that's what I call a "power nap"! Great pic!!


----------



## nelsonsmoker

Well... Egg on my face. Due to a computer virus I have missed out on all the updates for this event. I had planed on coming since got the original invite but for some reason thought the event was in August. I just check to confirm the date and bam. This is really disappointing to me for the fact I was looking to meet some new people that have the same interests as I do. Sorry I missed it. Looks like you guy’s had a great time. I own Motor City Smokers and was looking to show off my smokers, meat some friends, smoke some meat, and drink some beers. I’ll be set up on Main Street at the Brighton barbecue and blues festival September 9[sup]th[/sup] and 10[sup]th[/sup]. Come out and see us. I would love to get to know the smokers and grillers in the area.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Shame you didn't make it out Nelson smoker. We had A lot of people this year. Multiple people camped out in campers and rv's. This event is growing. Good place to show off your custom smokers. 

Next years 4th annual Fattie contest is July 22nd. Save the date. We had 20 fatties this year hoping for 25 next year.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

And yes Michigan members group that was the announcement. Next years Fattie contest is July 22nd. Date is up early so mark it on your calanders! We picked the date early so people could plan around it.


----------



## humdinger

hillbillyrkstr said:


> And yes Michigan members group that was the announcement. Next years Fattie contest is July 22nd. Date is up early so mark it on your calanders! We picked the date early so people could plan around it.


Now that's what I call a "save the date"! It was a good time sir, thanks again.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Can't wait dinger! It's just starting to get good.


----------



## dj mishima

I'll have to make sure to attend next year.  I'm sorry I missed out.


----------



## the pork boss

Hi I am new to this, I would be interested in coming next year to the big fatty competition, I am hoping to get filled in on all the rules,


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Your welcome to come Pork boss. I believe the unofficial date is July 22nd next year. Things could change but as of now that's the date for the 4th annual fowlerville fattie contest.


----------



## bahfotl

Is it possible to get a run down on the fattie that were turned in? Make up, categories, recipes? what were the prizes besides that gargantuan check, (hope Farmer didn't spend it all in one place!)? Since I live in Howell, I've got '17's on the calendar!


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Date has changed to August 12th.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

I couldn't tell you all the fatties that were entered. 

Last year 1st place was a bunch of meat from my buddies company Fowlerville Pork Producers and 2nd place was a package from amazn smokers.


----------



## bahfotl

hillbillyrkstr said:


> I couldn't tell you all the fatties that were entered.
> 
> Last year 1st place was a bunch of meat from my buddies company Fowlerville Pork Producers and 2nd place was a package from amazn smokers.


Thanks for the update. I'm definitely planning on attending this year's event! Sounds like a blast.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

It's a good time bahfotl. We had 20 fatties entered last year and maybe 75 people attend. This isn't some huge professional contest it's all for fun and was started by myself and a few guys I met on these forums. 

We had 6 entrees the first year so it's grown every year. Event is family friendly.


----------



## kloeshuman

I want to take part in this next year! Looking forward to pics


----------



## kloeshuman

I would also like to join this group! I live in Traverse City


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

2017 Fattie Contest happened yesterday. It was a great time. Here's the link .

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/257637/2017-fattie-contest/90#post_1741014


----------

